# bears in rabun county?



## ch035 (Aug 28, 2009)

my family has a home on black rock mountian and they always see bears. I want to stick one but I dont know where to go to do it legally... i could probably get one on the deck but thats no fun... anyone hunt up there?


----------



## antique41 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have seen more bears in Rabun county the past couple of weeks than I have seen in the past 5 years.  They have become welfare bears, hanging around dumpsters, raiding bird feeds, popping garbage cans, or anywhere they can find something easy to eat.  I don't blame them.  Life is tough in the mountains.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 28, 2009)

antique41 said:


> I have seen more bears in Rabun county the past couple of weeks than I have seen in the past 5 years.  They have become welfare bears, hanging around dumpsters, raiding bird feeds, popping garbage cans, or anywhere they can find something easy to eat.  I don't blame them.  Life is tough in the mountains.



Yeah what he said..


----------



## ch035 (Aug 28, 2009)

my folks saw one with 5 cubs the other day


----------



## JWilson (Aug 28, 2009)

DNR said there are alot with 3 cubs this year


----------



## ch035 (Aug 28, 2009)

anywhere close to black rock mountian to hunt? gun or bow?


----------

